# 60 Traveller build



## rollfaster (Aug 11, 2019)

Before and after. Another two speed kickback conversion. Hub works, but just don’t like these. Rather have another RB-2 Coaster with 22t sprocket. Looks better though. Cool locking fork.


----------

